# Nguyên nhân bếp gas không đánh lửa và cách khắc phục



## DonKihote

*5 nguyên nhân bếp gas không đánh lửa dưới đây có thể giúp bạn xử lý nhanh chóng những sự cố phổ biến nhất tình trạng bếp gas không hoạt động*
Những nguyên nhân dưới đây có thể sẽ giúp bạn nhanh chóng tìm ra giải pháp để khắc phục tình trạng bếp gas bật không lên lửa :

*Bật bếp không thấy tiếng tạch*



​
Khi bạn bật bếp gas không thấy có tiếng tạch như bình thường nếu là loại bếp đánh lửa bằng pin thì bạn nên thay pin mới và thử lại. Còn với loại đánh lửa bằng cơ bạn nên kiểm tra lại phần búa đập nằm phía sau núm vặn xem có bị kẹt hay không. Nếu kẹt bạn gọi thợ đến thay búa đập mới bếp sẽ hoạt động bình thường trở lại.

*Vòi van gas vặn xoắn*
Van gas là bộ phận ít khi bị tác động trực tiếp nhưng lại có thể bị hư hỏng nhanh chóng nếu lắp đặt sai vị trí, cách tốt nhất để bếp gas hoạt động ổn định và an toàn là tránh để vòi van gas vặn xoắn. Bếp gas có thể đánh lửa mà không có gas thì cần kiểm tra vòi van gas để có ở đúng vị trí phù hợp không , điều chỉnh lại hoặc thay vòi van gas mới nếu tình trạng vặn xoắn không được cải thiện.

*Bộ phận đánh lửa hư*
Bộ phận đánh lửa hỏng là nguyên nhân có thể thường gặp nếu người dùng không bảo quản tốt bếp gas và bộ hpận mâm chia lửa. Cách để xử lý tình trạng này là vệ sinh bếp gas hàng ngày, tránh đun nấu với nồi xoong nhỏ và các món ăn dễ trào nước sẽ dễ xảy ra tình trạng hư hỏng phần đánh lửa của bếp gas. Trong trường hợp hỏng đánh lửa bếp gas người dùng có thể thay mới hoặc thay pin cho đánh lửa, kiểm tra dây nối xem còn hoạt động tốt hay không.

*Mâm chia lửa bị tắc *
Mâm chia lửa cũng có thể là một bộ phận khiến cho bếp gas không thể lên lửa, trong trường hợp bếp gas đánh lửa có lên tia lửa mà bếp không cháy thì ngoài bộ phận đánh lửa có vấn đề hoặc ở sai vị trí, mâm chia lửa bị tắc cũng có thể khiến bếp gas không sử dụng được. Cách sử lý đơn giản là vệ sinh các đầu đốt bằng kim hoặc vật nhọn để thông các đường tạo lửa để bếp gas hoạt động bình thường.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

